# GET fsc codes for BMW f30



## RCDC (Jun 23, 2015)

*Speed Limit info*

Hi Shawn,

Any source that can help me with SLI fsc codes. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RCDC said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Any source that can help me with SLI fsc codes. Thanks


No. 7E FSC Code, if even possible, must come from Dealership.

Better option is Emulator, as Car Systems supposedly just finalized their new product.

You can contact neo_andersson regarding it:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/private.php?do=newpm&u=108401


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What chassis is this? F30?


yes it is F30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> yes it is F30


Then you can use E-Sys as I explain here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7378290&postcount=2

With these Parameters:

Diagnostic Address = 0x63
Base Variant = HU_CHAMP2
Application Number = 0x24
Upgrade Index = 0x01

I presume this FSC Code you have matches your head unit VIN.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> Then you can use E-Sys as I explain here:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7378290&postcount=2
> 
> ...


can i also use these parameters for my 2012 F20 114i ? ( Hu_Champ2 ) ( navi Business ) ( Navi move 2015 )


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kriszty said:


> can i also use these parameters for my 2012 F20 114i ? ( Hu_Champ2 ) ( navi Business ) ( Navi move 2015 )


Yes, for Voice Control.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, for Voice Control.


i want to use it for creating a fsc code for my navi ?

thanks again for all quick responses :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kriszty said:


> i want to use it for creating a fsc code for my navi ?
> 
> thanks again for all quick responses :thumbup:


No. E-Sys can Import and Activate FSC existing Codes (.fsc) issued by BMW AG. It cannot generate FSC Codes.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

mmm, with e-sys (FSC Extended) i saved a fsc file, and with ****** i generated another fsc file, after that i used the FSC generator for creating a code ( i got this manual also from bimmerfest.com )
it did generate a code, but if you say so, it,s useless ?? or does it only works for the F30


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kriszty said:


> mmm, with e-sys (FSC Extended) i saved a fsc file, and with ****** i generated another fsc file, after that i used the FSC generator for creating a code ( i got this manual also from bimmerfest.com )
> it did generate a code, but if you say so, it,s useless ?? or does it only works for the F30


Unlike all other FSC Codes, the Map FSC Code is entered via the iDrive Controller after you insert a new map.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

true,

but i read from 
( this is particular for the F30 , not for the F20 , but maybe the same !! )

you can create your own FSC code. The question i have is that under Diagnostic Hex adress i also have to use 0x63 ( i thought 0x88 for the F20 with Hu_champ2 ) but i,m not sure wich application ID and Upgrade Index i have to use


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kriszty said:


> ... The question i have is that under Diagnostic Hex adress i also have to use 0x63 ( i thought 0x88 for the F20 with Hu_champ2 ) but i,m not sure wich application ID and Upgrade Index i have to use


I am assuming CHAMP2 uses 0x63, same as CIC and NBT. To verify, just select HU_CHAMP2 Head Unit in SVT and then Read ECU, and the Diagnostic Address will show in brackets next to it (e.g. [63]).

If you want to read 1B File, then the Application ID is 0x1B and the Upgrade Index is 0x01.


----------



## kriszty (Nov 20, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kriszty said:


> :thumbup:


I also sent you a PM.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

Does anyone know, how much FSC Codes for Navigation, Apps and voice controll costs?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know, how much FSC Codes for Navigation, Apps and voice controll costs?


A lot. Approximately:

Navigation = $600 USD
Voice Control = $550 USD
BMW Apps $275 USD

Much cheaper to buy Activation Module and use Existing FSC Codes from another VIN.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

I have already Activation Module. 
But every time when I bring my car to the dealer, I have to put in the original Head Unit.

So maybe there is a way, that I don't have to switch the uniits. Maybe with original FSC's codes?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> I have already Activation Module.
> But every time when I bring my car to the dealer, I have to put in the original Head Unit.
> 
> So maybe there is a way, that I don't have to switch the uniits. Maybe with original FSC's codes?


Possibly. Even with OEM FSC Codes, ISTA/P may reject Head Unit based on FA build date or other FA Option Codes / ECU Hardware.

You should only have to swap Head Unit if dealer is programming car, which is rare. You do not need to swap head unit for most service appointments.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok. So no chance to get retrofit in the car, that the dealer won't recognize even if the dealer is programming the car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> Ok. So no chance to get retrofit in the car, that the dealer won't recognize even if the dealer is programming the car?


I can't say definitively. There are too many variables involved. That is why I wrote "maybe" above.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> Is it possible for the Dealer to "write" Service History to the car after a Service with retroffited NBT?


Dealer updates CBS Records (Oil, Brakes, etc.) via the Kombi Hidden Menu, which then is pushed to Head Unit and Key Fob, so retrofitted Head Unit does not matter.


----------



## Dimensionone (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> A lot. Approximately:
> 
> Navigation = $600 USD
> Voice Control = $550 USD
> ...


Hi Shawn,

where can I get a such Activation Module? Is there some VIN codes included that have activated these functionalities or I need to search for them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dimensionone said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> where can I get a such Activation Module? Is there some VIN codes included that have activated these functionalities or I need to search for them?


For what Head Unit and Chassis? NBT in F11?


----------



## Dimensionone (Jan 15, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For what Head Unit and Chassis? NBT in F11?


NBT in F31


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dimensionone said:


> NBT in F31


So you need something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BMW-NBT-ret...F8x-/291423880684?hash=item43da3785ec&vxp=mtr









Or the Plug-N-Play kind, which is easier, but costs a little more:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plugin-Vers...ION-/121691350242?hash=item1c555ea4e2&vxp=mtr









You can PM me for a source for FSC Kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2007)

*HU_NBT2_EVO - X1_F48 - Application ID*

Hi, How does one get the application ID from the HU. I'm getting this error when trying to read it, not sure if I'm using the right application ID.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi, How does one get the application ID from the HU. I'm getting this error when trying to read it, not sure if I'm using the right application ID.


PM sent.


----------



## miguelsilv6 (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi,

I have the Navigation locked

I update basic idrive to NBT in my Bmw F20.

No have emulator.

I try coding FSC but no ok.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miguelsilv6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the Navigation locked
> 
> ...


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## HAYF33 (11 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Hi Shawn, do u provide coding services for fsc activated SLI? I have a f33 with KAFAS 2 camera.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HAYF33 said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi Shawn, do u provide coding services for fsc activated SLI? I have a f33 with KAFAS 2 camera.


PM sent,


----------

